# Nikon will have new compact 1" sensor cameras!



## nerwin (Feb 19, 2016)

I've been following this for a while because it seems really interesting. Nikon is about to announce their new line of 1" sensor advanced compact fixed lens cameras called "DL".

There isn't much details on camera specs or features or what they will look like. But from what I've heard, they will have an optional high res EVF. But no one knows until its officially announced.

So far there is three "DL" cameras with 24-85 f/1.8-2.8, 18-50 f/1.8-2.8 & an 24-500 f/2.8-5.6

Is this Nikon's answer to the Sony's RX100s?

Nikon DL is the name of the new compact cameras line with 1" sensor | Nikon Rumors


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 19, 2016)

It should be interesting when they roll this all out.
they're renaming their Bridge camera P series to a "B" series .. I guess for Bridge
so no one confuses the naming convention with their "other" P series.
I hope they release more mirrorless cameras too.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 19, 2016)

Depending on the price, I'll say screw it and sell my macro lens and get one of these! Haha


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 19, 2016)

There you go, sounds like a plan. But you need to buy the 18-50 and the 24-500. Although I would probably go for the 24-85 model.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 19, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> There you go, sounds like a plan. But you need to buy the 18-50 and the 24-500. Although I would probably go for the 24-85 model.



I'd probably get the 24-85. If the 18-50 is 35mm equivalent, that's pretty dang wide for a point and shoot!


----------

